# lehetőséges



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Nem rég találkoztam a _lehetőséges _szóval, ami számomra szokatlanul hangzik; én csak a _lehetséges_t használom (és feltehetőleg csak ezt is hallom másoktól).

A kérdesem az, hogy a _lehetőséges _változat is lehet(ő)séges-e, vagy (ma már) nem helyes és hogy ti használjátok vagy ismeritek-e ezt a szót?

(a Google-ban van rá egy pár ezer találat)

Köszi.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia Francis!

A kb. 5000 Google találat jelentős része valójában a "lehetőség" szót tartalmazza, úgy tűnik, a kereső ezeket nem tudja különválasztani.
A "lehetőséges" számomra teljesen ismeretlen, sosem láttam-hallottam, sőt helytelennek tűnik. Lehet, hogy regionális vagy régies változat?


----------



## uress

2lehetőséges a dolog: ahelyett, h "2 eshetőség van", vagy kb az "esélyes" helyett lehet használni. De nem túl megszokott, tulajdonképpen még alkalmi képzésnek számít.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek az előttem szólókkal: nagyon esetlenül hangzik és az _eshetőség_ tényleg megzavarhatta a beszélőt. Még inkább együtt a "_két esélyes..._"-sel (ami magyarázza a fölösleges toldalékot a lehetőséges esetében.)

Nagyon furcsa, hogy ennek ellenére aránylag "hivatalos" szövegekben is előfordul (már a keresőn). Például itt.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> Még inkább együtt a "_két esélyes..._"-sel (ami magyarázza a fölösleges toldalékot a lehetőséges esetében.)


Az ott nem "fölösleges" toldalék. A "lehetőséges" egy melléknév, a _lehetőség_ főnévhez illesztett -s képzővel.


----------



## francisgranada

uress said:


> 2lehetőséges a dolog ...


Nem inkább _kétlehetőség*ű* _volna az (elvileg) megfelelő szó ebben az értelemben? (nem mintha valaha is használtam vona ezt a szót, de érdekel a véleményetek)


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Az ott nem "fölösleges" toldalék. A "lehetőséges" egy melléknév, a _lehetőség_ főnévhez illesztett -s képzővel.


Igen, sőt, felmerül a kérdés, hogy miért a _lehetséges _alakot használjuk melléknévként, ha a megfelelő főnév _lehet*ő*ség. _

U.I. Találtam példákat  a _lehetség _főnévre is (feltehetőleg régebbi forrásokból).


----------



## Zsanna

Az igaz, hogy a "két esélyes"-ben nem helytelen a toldalék, de amikor így összegyúrnak szavakat (vagy kifejezéseket), akkor gyakran épp onnan lehet tudni, hogy honnan származnak, hogy az új szóban (v. kifejezésben) rossz az a toldalék, ami jó volt az eredetiben. (Én kifejezéseket hallok gyakrabban, ahol - többek között - egy rossz vonzat használata épp arra enged következtetni, hogy milyen kifejezések torlódtak össze az illető gondolataiban, mielőtt a félresikerült kifejezést kimondta. Példával egy kicsit várnotok kell, bocs.)


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> Az ott nem "fölösleges" toldalék. A "lehetőséges" egy melléknév, a _lehetőség_ főnévhez illesztett -s képzővel.


A lehetőég-es elvileg képezhető a lehetséges szóból, mégsem létező szó.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, így pontosabb: mert nem a toldalék rossz (önmagában - természetesen!), hanem a szó+ez a toldalék együttesen. 
lehető 
lehetőség 
lehetséges 
lehetőséges 

Nem tudom, hogy statisztikailag igazolható-e, de az utóbbi időben észlelt hibák alapján azt vettem észre, hogy a hibás alak mindig hosszabb, mint a szóba jöhető helyes alakok bármelyike.


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Nem tudom, hogy statisztikailag igazolható-e, de az utóbbi időben észlelt hibák alapján azt vettem észre, hogy a hibás alak mindig hosszabb, mint a szóba jöhető helyes alakok bármelyike.



Nagyon érdekes felfedezés. Valószínűleg ugyanaz az oka, mint az apró betűkkel írt terjengős hitel- és biztosítási szerződéseknek:
Kábítsuk el az olvasót.


Zsanna said:


> lehető



A "lehető" szövegkörnyezete kötött: "a lehető *leg*jobb|*leg*nagyobb|*leg*....|*leg*...."


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> Nagyon érdekes felfedezés. Valószínűleg ugyanaz az oka, mint az apró betűkkel írt terjengős hitel- és biztosítási szerződéseknek:
> Kábítsuk el az olvasót.


  Igen, bár a terjengősség arra is jó, hogy valaki a saját fontosságát próbálja hangsúlyozni.




franknagy said:


> A "lehető" szövegkörnyezete kötött: "a lehető *leg*jobb|*leg*nagyobb|*leg*....|*leg*...."


Igen, sőt, ne feledkezzünk meg a tőről sem: lehet. (Bár jelen esetben ez nem annyira fontos, a hozzá kapcsolható toldalékok inkább.)


----------



## franknagy

A *lehet* vagy* lehet, hogy az összes többi felsorolt szónál rövidebb, és helyettesítheti mindegyiket.*


----------

